# [SOLVED] Help! compustar 1WAM4R disabled after changing car battery



## ludeguy (Aug 23, 2011)

my remote still works. it still can open/lock car doors but it won't arm the car. this happened after i changed the car battery. I tried disconnecting the car battery for a whole minute and it didn't help. can anyone help please? thx a ton!


----------



## ludeguy (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Help! compustar 1WAM4R disabled after changing car battery*

nevermind guys. i turned the ignition on/off 5 times and it cleared the problem. yayyyy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Help! compustar 1WAM4R disabled after changing car battery*



ludeguy said:


> nevermind guys. i turned the ignition on/off 5 times and it cleared the problem. yayyyy


 Thank you for the reply so as to help others!


----------

